# Looks like a good deal on a Sanyo Z4....



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

http://www.myprojectorstore.com/productdetails/plvz4

Free Lamp, Free Screen, Free shipping, & the lowest price guaranteed... 100% Money Back Guarantee.

$1600

Not a bad deal at all. TVAuthority and/or Projector People might price match.


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

I wish I lived in the states, best price I can get around here is AU$3199, your U$1600 relates to $2192.

Anyone coming to Australia on holiday :R


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

At that much of a price difference it might still save for ya to come pick it up... So whats the deal, cant you, order it here and have it shipped internationally?


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

I just ordered 10 power regulators from the USA, total value US$900, freight = US$150 for 8 pounds weight and AU$200 customs charge.

Makes buying from the states expensive.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I was pricing shipping the SVS package overseas and it didn't make a lot of sense. Over $1000 dollars just for shipping, not to mention any tariffs, fees, customs charges, whatever else might be added to that. Shipping a single order like that is costly. I can see why SVS has to ship in quantity when shipping overseas. But I doubt any members that live overseas are gonna wanna pay to have it shipped, therefore it will most likely be U.S. residents that choose to enter.

It would also be difficult to get your dealers in Australia to price match with them knowing what the shipping charges would be.

I have always wanted to go to Australia though. If I ever get the chance to travel overseas, Australia is it!


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Its strange that the Sanyo projectors are made nearer to Australia then the States, cost must be dearer to supply to dealers in the states than to ours over here. Why the $1000 difference. :huh:


----------

